# Look what I found under my porch this morning! (hint: it's a rabbit!!)



## BarnOwl (Apr 18, 2021)

Look everyone! I can't believe what I found under our porch this morning after work!

My neighbors say they are not missing any rabbits. I've posted lost pet notifications on Craigslist and local FB pages, and later I will put up posters along our road. We are hoping to find the owners, but since it is so close to easter, I'm afraid that perhaps he was dumped or abandoned. Ideally, we will find his previous home--but if not, my 5-year-old has asked several times if he could have a pet rabbit, so we might contemplate keeping him (or her)....

Does any one have any tips for his temporary or permenant care?--right now he is in my broody-hen jail, which is obviously too small. Is it possible to tell how old he is? Anyone know if this is a recognizable breed? Any opinions on keeping a couple rabbits outside vs one inside?

I am nuts for contemplating keeping a bunny.... I have chicks in the garage, more eggs in the incubator, quail, chickens, pigs, 2 dogs, a cat, and goats on the way. My younger boy suggested we name him "Chocolate Milk." I suggested perhaps, Hershey. And reminded him, of course, that he is not ours.....


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Apr 18, 2021)

SAFE FOOD LIST FOR RABBITS
					

Safe Food for Rabbits- This is as comprehensive a list as I can come up with, I may have left a few things out and would be happy to hear from you, i will add them and will post comments to this pa…




					riseandshinerabbitry.com
				



There's people on craigslist that have rabbits that look like that and they call them magpie harlequin but I'm no expert. Constant access to hay and water. Rabbit pellets aren't overly expensive. If it's just a couple days you won't need much. Maybe the feed store has an open bag you can get cheaper or sell you a couple pounds. Look at that link attached , good site with alot of info. Tuna can size amount of pellets is about all they need. I don't think pine or cedar shavings are good because of the aroma. My opinion I would just use straw, but I don't like the smell of urine mixed with shavings.
Your jail cell is ok for a couple  days.
Personally I don't keep them inside. One rabbit per cage or hutch. No fighting that way and I know who is or isn't eating. Make it big enough so they can move around. Easy for you to get in, hard enough to keep predators out. Shaded and dry are important. They don't do very well in heat.
I do like that name, Chocolate Milk. It's a mouthful but it fits.


----------



## BarnOwl (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you so much for the link and the good advice. He's a nice, calm rabbit, if no one claims him, we will seriously consider keeping him as a pet. I had some rabbits when i was a kid that if I recall did some damage (just minor) to the house because we let them run loose. Not too keen on the idea of rabbit-proofing the house or having my woodwork, electrical cords, and area rugs chewed up.... so for that reason keeping them outside appeals. Also don't have a ton of room for a large enclosure in the house. On the other hand, I prefer to keep my dogs inside with us as part of the family, so I can also see the reasons and benefits to keeping him inside.

A rabbit-owning acquaintance gave me the name of a good rescue organization if no owner shows up and we decide re-homing is best. Another acquaintance who raises rabbits for meat and show also said this one might look like a harlequin. 

We went out and got hay and a small bag of rabbit feed this afternoon. I hope we can keep him comfortable for a few days until we find out if someone is going to claim him. A rabbit was definitely not in our plans for the summer, but it is tempting....


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 23, 2021)

I use a lil pet kennel or like you call it a Broody Hen-Jail, for my Papa rabbit. It use to be for my Yorkie, before it passed away. However, I keep all my rabbits outside, so I built a frame for the kennel cage and put a roof on it and it works, well.


----------



## BarnOwl (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, the rightful owner never so showed up, so I guess we have a house bunny now. So far, he's been using his litter box both in his cage and when running loose, so that is great.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 23, 2021)

If you do put him outside remember when it gets hot you need either a fan or frozen water bottles to help him stay cool. Rabbits can die very fast from heat.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Apr 23, 2021)

Rabbits seldom eat carrots. I blame Buggs bunny for my confusion anywhoo... i would say pick that lil fellow some fresh wild grass. And if you grow lettuce,  give it lettuce.  REMEMBER: I AM SAYING THIS BASED OFF EXPERIENCE!! I AM NOT A VETERINARIAN, A EX RABBIT OWNER MAYBE,  BUT NOT A VETERINARIAN.


----------



## BarnOwl (Apr 23, 2021)

Haha! He has actually devoured the few carrots I've given him as treats, but maybe this is atypical or unhealthy. Mostly I've been feeding him timothy hay and a handful of pellets daily. He also loves brocolli and spinach, but flat out refused asparagus.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Apr 23, 2021)

Carrots as an occasional treat, you can feed the tops if you grew them and know if nothing is sprayed on them. Check that site I referred to about the vegetables, definitely no iceberg gives the runs.
I had a feeling you were going to have a new pet.


----------



## BarnOwl (Apr 23, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Carrots as an occasional treat, you can feed the tops if you grew them and know if nothing is sprayed on them. Check that site I referred to about the vegetables, definitely no iceberg gives the runs.
> I had a feeling you were going to have a new pet.


And, I had just about talked myself out of a garden this year too. Oh well, the pigs and the chickens would be sad without the garden too.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 23, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Haha! He has actually devoured the few carrots I've given him as treats, but maybe this is atypical or unhealthy. Mostly I've been feeding him timothy hay and a handful of pellets daily. He also loves brocolli and spinach, but flat out refused asparagus.


My rabbits love Carrots but love Apples, more! Timothy Hay is very good for it, and should get some everyday.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 23, 2021)

You know, people say, let your chickens run loose in the garden and they'll eat the bugs off the plant. They don't mention they'll eat every leaf off the plant's, heck, they'll eat all the plants!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Carrots or a few apple slices as a treat. Kale is good in smaller quantities, and they love dandelion greens. Free feed hay and water, and as previous poster said limited pellets per day.

Congrats on your new bun!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Apr 23, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Carrots or a few apple slices as a treat. Kale is good in smaller quantities, and they love dandelion greens. Free feed hay and water, and as previous poster said limited pellets per day.
> 
> Congrats on your new bun!


Yep x 2.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Apr 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Haha! He has actually devoured the few carrots I've given him as treats, but maybe this is atypical or unhealthy. Mostly I've been feeding him timothy hay and a handful of pellets daily. He also loves brocolli and spinach, but flat out refused asparagus.


Yeah,  if a kid wouldn't eat it why should he? LOL


----------

